
I want to start to learn web development.Where to start - ianrentsb
Hey guys.
I want to become a web developer. 
Which programming language should I learn first for Web development?
======
otras
I'd highly recommend the FreeCodeCamp curriculum for learning HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript. I found it very helpful when learning to code, and the curriculum
gives you an easy way to direct and organize your learning.

[https://learn.freecodecamp.org/](https://learn.freecodecamp.org/)

I worked through the majority of it when learning to code (didn't finish all
of the "certifications" as I ended up finding a job). Happy to answer any
questions about it as well.

~~~
ianrentsb
Thank you so much! Going to start from tomorrow morning. Wish me luck!:)

~~~
spdebbarma
I will strongly suggest freecodecamp as well. Try to complete it without
looking for solutions on Stack.

Alternatively, if you're looking for employment and you're in the countries
where Lambda School[0] operates, that's a really great option for you to
explore.

[0] [https://lambdaschool.com/](https://lambdaschool.com/) \- Lambda School

------
dovetailcode
A lot of suggestions here I agree with and I would specify HTML first, then
CSS, then JS would be my prescribed order, and only vanilla/standard of those
- no frameworks.

The reason is you need to understand the markup on a web page with HTML before
you can alter its look/feel via CSS and before you start altering either via
Javascript.

Frameworks will come and go over time, if you know the foundational aspects of
what the frameworks are doing it will be easier to pick up the next framework
that becomes popular.

~~~
ianrentsb
Thanks! I started from HTML, it's so interesting and not seems so hard by now.
So i will follow your advice first HTML, then CSS, then JS!

~~~
saluki
Check out the book Head First HTML and CSS. It gives you a great foundation
and is interesting to follow along the way.

Get a basic hosting account, register a domain, learn how to setup a website
use FTP.

Next go through the book Head First PHP and MySQL, it will give you a basic
foundation in forms and databases.

After that go through Headfirst Javascript, then Headfirst jQuery.

Signup for a github account, checkout ways to deploy websites without FTP,
explore Vue and React.

At that point you could start learning frameworks like Rails, Laravel if you
want to create web applications. Pick out something you need/would use, it
will make it more interesting.

Good luck, enjoy the ride.

------
Existenceblinks
Start with HTML for sure. IMO, just a bit of CSS unless you are pretty good at
designs because CSS will cause pain soon.

During learning HTML, learn those <form>, <input>, <submit> once you think "so
what's next?" with normal presentation. This will lead to "Web Application"
once you're comfortable with "Web site" development.

Learn basic backend stuff (the server where it responses requests from browser
e.g. Chrome, Firefox). Ruby on Rails is the right framework for many reasons
(developer friendly (short-term at least!, more jobs in the market etc)

The first thing you will learn on backend is likely a simple "blog"
application. After that I think you're good at learn how to learn.

\----

I read your comment on this thread, so you want to be a frontend developer!?
God bless you! I don't encourage new comers to fall into React for good
reasons..

------
tmm84
As for programming language I would say Javascript.

However, web development is more than programming because it requires document
structuring (HTML), document styling (CSS) and document dynamics (JS). All
three are used to produce websites. JS is the elephant but learning styling
and structure will help you a lot (I know many developers who are weak when it
comes to CSS).

Most simple stuff can be done from the hard drive on your computer but at some
point I would suggest learning how to use a SVN, develop for mobile/tablets,
serve from localhost and build javascript. I would also encourage setting up a
VM down the road to learn how to deploy your website to a server (as well as
learning basic security/ssh/linux cl) so you'll be familiar with the process
and not create vulnerabilities because your aren't a back-end guy. I could go
on and on but that would be some of the easiest stuff for you to learn.

------
krapp
HTML, CSS and Javascript.

You don't even need to bother with frameworks or libraries, although you
probably will for professional development. But just to learn, all you need is
a text editor.

~~~
ianrentsb
Thanks a lot! Now it's clear for me from where to start!Thanks for helping.

------
dianeBoje
Start from HTML.

There are A LOT of languages and tools you can use to build for the web like
like PHP or JavaScript.

~~~
ianrentsb
Will start from HTML! Thanks

------
SmushyTaco
It's best to go about web development like this:

Languages to learn: 1\. HTML 2\. CSS 3\. JavaScript (ES2018) 4\. Rust 5\.
WebAssembly (Rust + WebAssembly)

Frameworks to learn after all of that: 1\. Flexbox 2\. Bootstrap 3\. jQuery
4\. React/React Native 5\. Electron

Hopefully this helps :)

~~~
ianrentsb
Sure, i already started form HTML, and it's so interesting!Thanks a lot.

~~~
SmushyTaco
No problem :) out of curiosity what do you currently use to learn web
development? Something like Sublime or VS Code would be good options if you're
looking (I recommend Sublime but it's up to you).

------
lurcio
0\. Careers 1\. Technical: HTML/CSS/JS 2\. Design - UX/platform/browser 3\. A
'framework'

If you like video, I recommend the University of Youtube

------
WalterSear
[https://codepen.io/](https://codepen.io/)

~~~
jpindar
[https://repl.it/](https://repl.it/)

------
aidakaka
What interest you the most? Back-end development or front-end or full-stack...

~~~
ianrentsb
Front-end for sure!

------
jadeydi
Rails first, it makes develop simple for beginner

